# Chris Newman - FBH Chairman - on ITV1



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

Chris will be demonstrating various animals incl. spider, scorpions, caiman, snakes etc. on the Alan Titchmarsh show on ITV1, Tuesday, 23rd Feb, at 5.00pm. 

Please tune in - it's a live show so should be worth a look









Connie


----------



## Tempestas (Nov 25, 2009)

I will be recording that  

Thanks for letting us know Connie much appreciated.


----------



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

Tempestas said:


> I will be recording that
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> So will I :2thumb:


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Cheers for that Connie, will record it...............................
Wonders which of his famously loud shirts Chris will wear!!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Tempestas (Nov 25, 2009)

whoops I thought it was tonight have just sat through it all


----------



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

pam b said:


> Wonders which of his famously loud shirts Chris will wear!!!:lol2::lol2:


A very appropriate one I'm sure - don't you start! :lolsign::smile:



Tempestas said:


> whoops I thought it was tonight have just sat through it all


:lol: I did say Tuesday! :devil: :lol:


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

pam b said:


> Cheers for that Connie, will record it...............................
> Wonders which of his famously loud shirts Chris will wear!!!:lol2::lol2:


Pam
ITV are arranging a viewer warning prior to this section of the program.
Viewers will be advised to turn their colour setting to black and white or wear sun glasses.

Gordon:lol2::whistling2:


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Natrix said:


> Pam
> ITV are arranging a viewer warning prior to this section of the program.
> Viewers will be advised to turn their colour setting to black and white or wear sun glasses.
> 
> Gordon:lol2::whistling2:


Im looking foward to it, just played with the colour settings on the tv so this will be a good test:lol2:


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Natrix said:


> Pam
> ITV are arranging a viewer warning prior to this section of the program.
> Viewers will be advised to turn their colour setting to black and white or wear sun glasses.
> 
> Gordon:lol2::whistling2:


Pmsl @ Gordon, aint that the truth, if he wears a sensible shirt i swear i shall faint dead away with shock.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I wonder what mis-informed nonsense Titchmarsh will come out with. God I hate that guy!


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

Ozgi said:


> I wonder what mis-informed nonsense Titchmarsh will come out with. God I hate that guy!


 
use hate very wisely...its a strong word  :lol2:


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

:gasp: Fancy dissin * The Sex Thimble*:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

leopardgeckomad said:


> use hate very wisely...its a strong word  :lol2:





pam b said:


> :gasp: Fancy dissin * The Sex Thimble*:lol2::lol2:


Haha! He's a wonky eyed creep!


----------



## pam b (Mar 3, 2005)

Well done Chris, that came across nicely.
I feel well and truely let down in the shirt department though, didnt even know you owned a white shirt!!!:gasp::gasp::lol2::lol2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I just watched CN and thought he did a good job!


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

he did an excellent job, and it looked like he was being rushed.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

blow, i missed it. Was looking forward to seeing what chris actually looked liked, especially with his famous shirt colours


----------



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

pam b said:


> if he wears a sensible shirt i swear i shall faint dead away with shock.


Well, I guess you wont reply to this as by now you've fainted dead away with shock :rotfl: Nearly did I - a white Shirt!! :gasp: I think Chris did great considering the short time, very informative, he even got a few jokes in :2thumb: I so wished that Kingsnake would would've relieved itself on Alan's nice & shiny suit :whistling2:


----------



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

Sorry Pam, you beat me to it :lol:


----------



## Tempestas (Nov 25, 2009)

lol @ His "Small Children" Comment.

Well done Mr Newman  nearly slipped on the pre-killed mice though


----------



## Tempestas (Nov 25, 2009)

Connie_F said:


> Well, I guess you wont reply to this as by now you've fainted dead away with shock :rotfl: Nearly did I - a white Shirt!! :gasp: I think Chris did great considering the short time, very informative, he even got a few jokes in :2thumb: I so wished that Kingsnake would would've relieved itself on Alan's nice & shiny suit :whistling2:


I said exactly the same thing right down the front of his suit.


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

crackin'
those beardies were well cute


----------



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

Tempestas said:


> I said exactly the same thing right down the front of his suit.


Great minds think alike :2thumb:


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

just watch it he did seem very rushed which was a shame but good to see reptiles being put in a positive light well done chris


----------



## Connie_F (Jun 25, 2007)

penfold said:


> he did seem very rushed which was a shame


Unfortunately that's always the way doing a TV show but Chris is used to it and as you said, did very well. Good thing was, they didn't do the usual media crap, surprising him with dodgy questions that you're completely unprepared for under the lime light : victory:


----------



## leopardgeckomad (Feb 2, 2008)

penfold said:


> just watch it he did seem very rushed which was a shame but good to see reptiles being put in a positive light well done chris


i have to agree with you penfold, but atleast the viewers now know reptiles are loving animals...

3 cheers for chris newman,,,

hipp hipp horrey,
hipp hipp horrey,
hipp hipp horrey

lol :lol2:
and all the animals which were shown were beautifull..........:flrt:


----------



## Tempestas (Nov 25, 2009)

Connie_F said:


> Great minds think alike :2thumb:


Lol  great minds. I was in stitches at some points very well played by CN though gives reptiles a different view instead of the all nasty and horrid views they normally get.


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

was very good no leopard geckos though ;( 

Video - ITV Player

link for anyone that missed it


----------

